
San Francisco, the City That Apps Built, or Destroyed - theBashShell
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/san-francisco-city-apps-built-or-destroyed/587389/
======
pm24601
> the market in Marin has appreciated, but it’s remarkably removed from San
> Francisco and Silicon Valley because public transportation there is limited.

Who could imagine that how important public transportation is? </snark>

